# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Testosterone Enanthate Norma Hellas

## judge_dread

Greek Test E by the legendary Norma Hellas

----------


## judge_dread

more Test E

----------


## MichaelCC

I like this one - the best European test enanthate nowadays, IMO.
Thanx for sharing these pictures JD...

----------


## hulk100

I like Norma and galenika they are the best

----------


## Seajackal

Man those are fake as hell, Just kidding bro! Man I love this juice,
extremely thick to the needle but effective, the best test e $$ can buy
now a days.

----------

